# Tech Turf/dwarf bermudas



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

We're moving to Midland, TX. After visiting with the owner of the house we purchased, I asked if she knew the strand of Bermuda. She called it Tech Turf. This is a 1 owner built early 90's, and she remembered picking it out and having it sodded. I've never heard of Tech Turf. Was it an old variant from 30 years ago? I asked guys at the Pro Chem and 1 said he'd heard of it, but had never seen it, the other hadn't. 
Anyone have any info on this...or is this even an actual strand of Bermuda. Quite possible she's miss remembering, but was very adamant and quick answered. For all I know, Tech Turf may have been the company that installed it.
***why doesn't anyone have a dwarf bermuda lawn? Are they just too much maintenance? Too finicky to try and grow? Kiddos can't play on them? Too expensive?


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

Found this thread from a LONG time ago...Seems its some kind of Buffalo grass.....Not exactly clear to be honest..
https://www.houzz.com/discussions/2198039/turfallo-or-tech-turf-grass
also this link...
https://today.ttu.edu/posts/2008/06/new-texas-tech-grass-made-for-the-shade-2


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

I bet that's it. I had read the TTU article prior to posting. Thank you for the prompt feedback. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

As for the reason no one has a dwarf bermuda lawn is probably the upkeep. I seriously looked into doing it to mine when I renovated last Spring but couldn't find hardly any info on the dwarf varieties when mowed and maintained at higher HOC's. I was looking at Champion and Mini Verde but the little info I could find was that they created a lot of thatch when mowed higher plus a lot of the chemicals we use can't be used on them. The last hurdle that I didn't want to jump was the fact that a pallet of Champion sod was about half of what I spent for my whole lawn of TifGrand. To me it was just a lot of work and money and you just didn't know what you were going to get in the end.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

That makes sense. Sounds like potentially throwing away money on a whim. 
I appreciate the answers. Thanks.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Tech Turf was a buffalo grass and they sold Shadow Turf (which was a zoysia matrella variety) to match for shady areas. I think they've been out of business for 7-8 years now.


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

Spammage said:


> Tech Turf was a buffalo grass and they sold Shadow Turf (which was a zoysia matrella variety) to match for shady areas. I think they've been out of business for 7-8 years now.


Awesome. Thank you for replying. Good info. 
I don't think we want Buffalo grass. Probably rip it out & go with tifgrand or latitude. No idea which one is even available in west Texas, or really the differences in these.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Mopar, sorry to hear about the move to Midland...lol. I'm a native of Midland/Odessa and graduated from Permian HS many years back.

Anyway, how does the turf look now? I would have to believe its dormant now but is it thick and dense like your previous yard of 419? Personaly I would look how the grass responds in the spring. Tech Turf is suppose to be shade tolerant and drought resistant which would be a good thing with the price of water in midland.

Just looked and Odessa has a sod farm with Tahoma 31 and Tif tuf - both of which would be good choices if you choose to do a renovation other than the price seems a little much at $300+ per pallet


----------



## Mopar69 (Jun 12, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> Hey Mopar, sorry to hear about the move to Midland...lol. I'm a native of Midland/Odessa and graduated from Permian HS many years back.
> 
> Anyway, how does the turf look now? I would have to believe its dormant now but is it thick and dense like your previous yard of 419? Personaly I would look how the grass responds in the spring. Tech Turf is suppose to be shade tolerant and drought resistant which would be a good thing with the price of water in midland.
> 
> Just looked and Odessa has a sod farm with Tahoma 31 and Tif tuf - both of which would be good choices if you choose to do a renovation other than the price seems a little much at $300+ per pallet


Full of weeds. To me, looks like bermuda. Underneath trees in the backyard is bare. But the trees also need to be thinned. I saw the Tiftuf and Tahoma dealer in Odessa. Lubbock CC had a small amount of Latitude planted on a fairway, and that was beautiful grass. Looked to be a fainter shade of green. I've never seen tifgrand that I know of, but after researching says it grows better than the other hybrids in shade. Front yard is all sun, backyard is slightly shaded along fence line. 
We came from Midland almost 4 years ago. Absolutely love Lubbock, but don't mind Midessa either. Seems faster paced. I've been all over West Texas in the last decade. Hopefully we'll settle down. 
Thank you for the info.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Mopar69 said:


> MrMeaner said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Mopar, sorry to hear about the move to Midland...lol. I'm a native of Midland/Odessa and graduated from Permian HS many years back.
> ...


Tech Turf had zero tolerance of shade (same as all buffalo varieties), but generally looks good in full sun and is very drought tolerant. The Shadow Turf was plugged into the shady areas and would take much longer to fill in being a zoysia matrella. If the prior owner only used Tech Turf then I'm not surprised you have bare shady areas. Buffalo grass is a great low maintenance grass and unbeatable for water usage. Buffalo is also easier to maintain with a rotary mower if you aren't planning on reel mowing. I love the reel cut bermuda and zoysia, but if my property could sustain buffalo, it would be an easy decision for me.


----------

